# First repair attempt- pictures



## appliedlips (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey guys,after reading a bunch of your helpful threads on glass repair I had to give it a try.Went out and bought some casting resin and some dyes and have been playing around.I did two bottles,one I tryed to mess with before the resin had set completely,bad idea.The other,a nice green Swaim's Panacea that I had been hiding on a bottom shelf since digging it because of a pair of chips is coming along better.Still needs to dry a little more before buffing it.It seems like while it is very time consuming,it is not as hard as I would have thought.Once I get the hang of it I think I will try using hxtal for the repairs.Check out the pics and let me know what ya think,Thanks for any tips and to those who had posted in the past.Doug


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 23, 2007)

Another picture of chip before


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 23, 2007)

Picture of mold made from scotch tape,I had to reinforce with the cardboard and wire to keep it from bubbling.


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 23, 2007)

Repaired chip,still needs a little polish but looks alot better than with the chunk missing.The repair is about dead center and a little to the right in the picture.I plan to attempt the chip in the collar below it,next.


----------



## dewdog (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks great to me!!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree, looks good. I want to see the collar repair when you get it done.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice job, Doug!!


  Ron


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 24, 2007)

Well done Doug! You restore those old plates also? Hou bout seeing some of them? [] Taz


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 24, 2007)

what material did you use, an acrylic resin? What brand?


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.I just pulled the tape off of the collar repair.I am very pleased with the result,neither repair has been sanded or buffed yet.I had good results pulling the tape off after setting overnight and trimming the excess with a razor blade while the resin is still somewhat soft.I did notice a blue tint in the lip repair that is now tormenting me.It seems that while I made sure to mix my dyes in good,I made the mistake of using the wooden stir stick to "drip"the resin in the mold.There must have been some residual blue dye that came off of the stick.Oh well,I guess I can do it over for more practice.Matt,The resin I used is a liquid plastic casting resin,brand name Castin' Craft and is sold at Micheal's craft stores along with dyes and an activator that mixes with and hardens the resin.It costs me about $35 or so to get started.I still have not attempted to polish it and that will be the test.I know most resins will yellow over the years and that is why I like the sound of the hxtal,Rick suggested. Taz,I have not attempted any pottery or china restoration other than super glue.I save the shards of the quality peices I dig in hopes of restoring them one day.Hope everyone is finding what they are looking for,Doug


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info.
 Instead of polishing it , would it be possible to just finely sand and add coats of clear fingernail polish to give it a glass-like finish? 

 Epoxy resin yellows but I didnt think acrylic does?


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 24, 2007)

Matt,thanks for the information on the resins.The fingernail polish is a good suggestion.Someone also suggested another light coat of resin,which I think would work.Have you repaired any glass?Doug


----------

